# Okay, where can I find...



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

cottage cheese?! looked for it ERRRRYWHERE and cant find it.. the grocery store like spinney's has got EVERY SINGLE CHEESE except cottage cheese....

need a bedtime snack!


----------



## Cleo79 (Oct 24, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> cottage cheese?! looked for it ERRRRYWHERE and cant find it.. the grocery store like spinney's has got EVERY SINGLE CHEESE except cottage cheese....
> 
> need a bedtime snack!


I swear cheese at bedtime gives you night mares


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm sure I've seen cottage cheese at Spinney's. I think it was usually the German brands of cottage cheese they carried. 

Look for something called *Hüttenkäse*. Hüttenkäse or Huettenkaese = cottage cheese.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

they have cottage cheese at the little supermarket downstairs of my building


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys, shall check out the places a little more in depth... if not I shall grab some (i really hope its cottage cheese) at izzy's building.

BTW its good for you, and doesnt give me nightmares!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Thanks for the responses guys, shall check out the places a little more in depth... if not I shall grab some (i really hope its cottage cheese) at izzy's building.
> 
> BTW its good for you, and doesnt give me nightmares!


I really like slicing strawberries and bananas and eating it with cottage cheese. Yummy.


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

LIFCO on SZ road carries it. The brand is called "Jocca" i think.


----------

